# testing a litter



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

i think you can see a lot in a litter from 7 weeks 
if they started inprinting early 
i start whith 4 weeks 
and do it on a special way when my pups leave to their new owner 
at 7 weeks they walk free on any surface ,know car house club city 
biting on a rag are crazy for objects like yerrycan or keys 
ofcourse you see differences in how high the get into drive 
and enviromental as well 
but if you inprint them as i do you see those differnces 
and not only in their puppystage but many times my prediction comes out 
i use the socialisationperiode inprintingperiode as an preparation for the work 
so all basic drives i awake that i can later on use in training 
that gives ahead start 
and it really does 
in holland there are not many people who do it like that why 
it cost a lot of time ,aldough i see more people who try to do it
in the us i met only one guy who does it thats mike sutlle 
it was funny and odd to meet someone who shares the same thoughts and believes i have 
but i think that after people will see more result they will copy 
everybody wants a strong good dog whith tons of drive 
greetings gerben


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I understand there is a delicate undefined line between the terms exposure/imprinting/training. Other than imprinting bitework, what else do you imprint for in preparation for work? Tracking? Attention & heeling? In what manner do you imprint these?


----------



## kamphuis gerben (Jan 29, 2009)

hello,daryl 
i let my pups always work for food 
everyday they must climb search for it 
for example i hide in on several spots were they must climb walk over uneven slippery ground or next to a thing that makes lot of noise 
or i make a small trail several in the gras by using welled puppyfood 
they are hungry and will find it 
when i selected a puppy from the litter i work him two times a day very shortly 
retrieve ,position next to me whith food and chasing yerrycan and biting rag 
chasing yerrycan i do because they bark easy on it 
and when they bark they can fight it same whith rag first barking than biting 
when they start changing teeth i only do drivework not let them bite or retrieve 
because in that age you can ruin a lot you build up before 
this is a very quick explanation many things i do in a special box to increase drive 
or stake them out on a puppychain 
members.home.nl/mechelaar32/dutchshep.htm
here are some movies from puppies i bred 
greetings gerben


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

kamphuis gerben said:


> when i selected a puppy from the litter...


at what age do you typically make your selection? also, what kinds of changes do you see emerge in the pups from 4-7 weeks? do you find that the pups typically act the same way at 4 weeks as at 7 weeks as at 7 years of age, or might the best pup at 4 weeks be not as good at 7 weeks?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is a yerrycan ???


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is a yerrycan ???


http://www.adpic.nl/royalteefree_pictures/Voertuigen _en_ Verkeer/Overige/Yerrycan_72185.html

I have to say it doesn't look very mobile. :lol:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Also, what do you do with the pups before 4 weeks ???


----------



## Chad Byerly (Jun 24, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What is a yerrycan ???


At the seminar, he used a big plastic clatter jug (liquid detergent container or something, on a rope).


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Chad Byerly said:


> At the seminar, he used a big plastic clatter jug (liquid detergent container or something, on a rope).


yes, that´s a jerrycan.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Yerrycan= http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QsXL4ADDU :lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Yerrycan= http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=B3QsXL4ADDU :lol:


You got it....same idea. My dogs are INSANE for a steel bowl like that, unfortunately I have created a monster in that way. They destroy stainless steel bowls and water buckets constantly now.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My 6 month pup is just like that. My TD recommends I don't allow it, and instead only allow him to interact with me, to improve his attention on myself. I haven't followed that advice 100%, but I've limited much of the behavior.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You have a TD ????


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll tell him you said that ;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Tell him I said that he needs to man up and start doing Mondio. 

Sandro is back in Colorado, you guys should hook up.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I thought I would test the environmental impact on a pup after reading this thread. I had one 12 week old female left in a litter so I put her with three 7 mo old females to see what would happen. The 12 week old was already the weakest in the litter. Here are the results of the beat down. Not sure the 7 mo olds won't be permanently affected. Probably shouldn't have done it.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Don, I so wish you had malinois instead of them hairy things... :lol:

Cool pics.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Daryl Ehret said:


> My 6 month pup is just like that. My TD recommends I don't allow it, and instead only allow him to interact with me, to improve his attention on myself. I haven't followed that advice 100%, but I've limited much of the behavior.


Sometimes it is impossible not to allow it. I can remove the bowls from the kennels as soon as I feed them, but the water buckets have to stay and the dogs rip them off of the kennel panels and destroy them as well. It really can get expensive as many SS buckets as my dogs destroy in a years time.
I will tell you that this behavior in a kennel has no impact on the dogs ability to focus on you in training, so dont worry about that. Usually if a dog is that happy to play with a steel food bowl he is even happier with a toy delivered from you and a game of tug, so you will have not problem working him no matter what he does in a kennel.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for that reassurance. He does the same, ripping them off the wall, breaking the clasps and shredding the bucket, just like his father. A plastic one won't last a day, but I can anchor a low metal pan for a more lasting effect. I've noticed the last few days, he seems more mature and his attention toward me has greatly improved, and the bond getting stronger, so I'm content.


----------

